# miter saw bench



## bpg (Jan 28, 2010)

looking for ideas for a miter saw bench i have the dewalt one but i think its crap any ideas would be great thanks


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Your review confirmed my thoughts when i saw the free mitersaw bench promo at HD today


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Your right about the dewalt stand, the stand itself isnt bad its the end supports that crap out and cant hold much weight!

Use the search feature there are alot better options out, Trac rac,bosch,makita all have nice stands, But if your looking for home made theres alot of guys on here have some nice contraptions that are worth building !!
:thumbsup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree about the no go on the dewalt stands. I'll also add a NO GO on the delta "universal" one as the arm extensions, while built like a tank, sink down the further you go out and the elevations are a real bear to try and adjust. That said, it'd be a good "base" upon which to build some wings, making it a 3-5 piece portable one.

Thus the age old argument over "why not make one and put it on two saw horses?"


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

CO762 said:


> Thus the age old argument over "why not make one and put it on two saw horses?"


Yeah got rid of the dewalt stand and made this. Nothing like haveing 12'support on one side then slid the saw back to the center and have support on each side.

Cole


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

i think il use 12 ft of a old alum ladder i have and use this as a base for a real master piece of a stand,saw stops ,crown clamps the lot,ive been watching peoples contraptions on hear and im taking notes.

where you from bpg

from bbg:thumbup:


----------



## bpg (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks cole great idea, thats what im going to make, bbg im from sydney australia


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Dewalt stand is ok if your using it on jobsites for quick setups. The wings are a little flimsy. Always wanted to try and mod it by adding some support to wings. Not sure how though.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

alboston said:


> Dewalt stand is ok if your using it on jobsites for quick setups. The wings are a little flimsy. Always wanted to try and mod it by adding some support to wings. Not sure how though.


 
when i had mine i was gonna by the ryobi stand for $99 and use it just for the end supports:thumbsup: i came the conlusion that it should fit on the ends with little to no modification!

then i saw a good deal for the trac rac stand and sold the dewalt on craigslist :thumbsup: and never looked back


----------



## m367 (Jul 25, 2010)

Here is my invention. An easy inexpensive, collapsable, saw stand, saw horse combo. Made from a sheet of 3/4" plywood, and 2X4's.


----------



## JFRAME (Aug 20, 2007)

here's mine,built from an old formica bar top,from a basement finish(h.o. was using it as a shelf) 
used gary katz' suggestions on his saw bench article,added some rockler T tracks to hold crown stops and various hold down clamps,
so far I like it ,but I've only used it on one job.


----------



## JFRAME (Aug 20, 2007)

couple more


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Believe it or not the Rigid miter saw stand is actually pretty nice. I have my makita slider on it and have no complaints. The only thing I wish they sold were attachments for crown and what not.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

My old man grabbed an old BBQ frame on trash day and scabbed some ply on the top, added drawers on it and Bam! "The Work-a-Q" was invented. Patent Pending.


----------



## Joe the chippy. (Jul 19, 2010)

I guess i must be the only one who hasn't got a stand. I usually just set mine on the floor and use my foot to hold the workpiece at the right height!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

sarcon, ill take my crown molding with some teriyaki sauce


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Joe the chippy. said:


> I guess i must be the only one who hasn't got a stand. I usually just set mine on the floor and use my foot to hold the workpiece at the right height!


 
...I am sure that works great with 16' lengths of crown molding....


----------



## RS Sam (Feb 9, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Yeah got rid of the dewalt stand and made this. Nothing like haveing 12'support on one side then slid the saw back to the center and have support on each side.
> 
> Cole
> 
> ...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> ...I am sure that works great with 16' lengths of crown molding....


I use mine on the ground a lot but, it is set up so that a Sys1 is the same height as the saw bed. I can scatter a couple of the systainers on the ground and have good material support.


----------



## ausblake (Sep 7, 2008)

I have the new Ridgid stand for my Ridgid 12" slider ad I like it a lot. Works for me anyway.


----------



## timberrat (Jun 18, 2010)

*mitersaw stand*

cole that is the sweetest slickest best use of a alum ladder ive ever seen hats off to you. you can bet that 12' or maybe even 16' alum ladder will be back in use i have some steller ideas for that setup already. thanks for the hot tip:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Joe the chippy. (Jul 19, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> ...I am sure that works great with 16' lengths of crown molding....



I don't do crown molding, infact i don't think i've ever worked in a house that has it. I think it's more of an American/Canadian trim.

The only thing that looks similar is the cornice that we put around the top of kitchen wall units.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I use mine on the ground a lot but, it is set up so that a Sys1 is the same height as the saw bed. I can scatter a couple of the systainers on the ground and have good material support.


 
Alot of saws are set-up so you have a 3 1/2" deck height. That allows you to use a 2x4 or 1x4 as a support. But you really can't beat the stand...and if you only have a few pieces to cut..its all about the saws deck extensions. Both my bosch and delta saw have little deck extentions that slide in and out. :thumbsup: Sometimes I just set my Delta on the tail gate and cut there...but for a few more seconds of work, I can set up the Ryobi stand it sits on as well.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Here is what I have been using the last couple weeks.
Picked the wings up used.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

pretty sweet....but I mean really....you had to hook the vac up when your outside?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> pretty sweet....but I mean really....you had to hook the vac up when your outside?


I always use the dust extractor whether inside or out.

That saw spews dust when the vac is not hooked up, they dont come with dust bags.

I don't want to leave a big pile of sawdust in someones yard.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

the dewalt stand isn't too bad if you buy 2 more of the supports, put them on each side closer to the saw.
I have a 99 dollar stand I bought years ago, all steel but is hands down better than the dewalt and it came with 4 supports, that's where I got the idea from for the dewalt stand. I have the Hitachi on the cheap stand and carry that one in my trailer.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

One of the few orange tools I have is the Rigid saw stand.
It works real well with my 12" Makita Slider

I Like it because it has outriggers that have vertical supports for long stuff
and the outriggers slide back & forth for instant adjustment on short pieces.

One reason I leaned towards this unit is portability.
Working in homes and tight quarters means you ALWAYS have to shuffle stuff around.
It's got large rubber wheels that make it very mobile. Need to relocate? No problem. Pick up one end and just roll it around.

It stores very well. It travels vertically in my trailer. Takes up very little space.

Finally, it comes with a base that you mount onto the saw. You set the saw on the stand and clamp it with two ratcheting locks - quick & solid.

Well that's my review...Wanna buy a Delta Quickstand? I've got it on CL:laughing:


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

That is the single drawback on the Festool stuff, is the Dustextractor has to be on the tool.

So Darcy how do those extension work? they only have small plate for extension support, I got the Kapex for the amount of MDF trim (and many other reasons) which is "limp" (OK guys don't go there).


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Here is what I have been using the last couple weeks.
> Picked the wings up used.


I'm sorry Mr Greenjeans but that setup does NOT look user friendly. 
You've got a $$$table holding your saw and you've got pieces of trim on the ground!!
It looks like too many parts and pieces to create a workstation.

Like I posted earlier. What if you need to move your rig?
What if you're on uneven ground?

Green is okay, but for what you pay for all that Kool-aid, they haven't mastered the saw stand ..............yet.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

texastutt said:


> That is the single drawback on the Festool stuff, is the Dustextractor has to be on the tool.
> 
> So Darcy how do those extension work? they only have small plate for extension support, I got the Kapex for the amount of MDF trim (and many other reasons) which is "limp" (OK guys don't go there).


They have two supports, one single and then the plate on the legs.
Does better then I thought for material support.
I would like to add one more of the single support brackets on either side.




tcleve4911 said:


> I'm sorry Mr Greenjeans but that setup does NOT look user friendly.
> You've got a $$$table holding your saw and you've got pieces of trim on the ground!!
> It looks like too many parts and pieces to create a workstation.
> 
> ...


It is actually very user friendly, I agree that there are a bunch of parts for them but, it takes me about 10 minutes to get all that out and set-up. Not too bad. 

I won't set those wings up if I need to move around a lot. As far as uneven ground, there is some adjust-ability for that. That table the saw is on, was made just for that saw. When the saw is on it's table, the bed of the kapex is the same height as the mft/3, big support that way as well.

I can set it up a bunch of different ways, whatever I need to suit what I am doing, I like that I am not stuck with a saw bolted to a stand.

The stack of parts on the ground was because I was too lazy to set them on my mft/3.

I also agree they may not be as easy as a stand with wheels but, the stands with wheels are hard to get in someone's house and they take up too much room in my trailer or in my garage.

The wings are actually rock solid, I wanted a saw helper but, gave up my quest to find a used set close to home.

I am going to do a little tweaking to those wings, I want to run a single tri-pod like leg instead of the two legs for each one.

They do fit the system though (I could really use another mft/3)
I got a funny picture but it is on my laptop, I had a 2 step ladder, a sys 4 and a piece of 1x to help hold up my work.

THey also have cart they came out with for the kapex, with wheels and supports but, they left no provisions for thier crown stops with it, big disappointment to me.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Ridgid SLUV Stand...*

That is one sweet get & go set up:thumbup::thumbsup: I had 4 of them at one time...The out rigger supports are really nice... I can set up in less than 1 min..... 

Don't try and convince Warner......I gave up a long time ago.... Festool has brainwashed him...... he actually works for the investgation department looking for his next victim - it's true! They call that department the "FBI" ~ "Festool Buruea of Investigation" :laughing::jester:


Just busting your chops Darcy....

B


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I had that ridgid stand for my bosch saw, good set up but, I could not get in a house easily.

75% of the time I put my saw right in the room I am working on.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

I watched this video, no doubt that is one nice piece of equipment. 
But I don't ever think I could afford one anytime soon.





 
I don't know, 

I just got this, less than a year ago, it suits me fine. 

I have been real happy with it. 

You guys probably think its junk :sad:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I had that ridgid stand for my bosch saw, good set up but, I could not get in a house easily.
> 
> 75% of the time I put my saw right in the room I am working on.


So do we.

It stands UP and rolls on the wheels. It won't fit through the door sideways...:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> So do we.
> 
> It stands UP and rolls on the wheels. It won't fit through the door sideways...:laughing:



It wouldn't fit through a door way easily with my bosch saw that I had on it.
I just really don't care for tools with the stands like that.

They either have to lay down flat or stand them up and strap them to the wall in the trailer.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Warner...*

I get my SLUV through doors... no problem... and *CCCo*~ nice set up:thumbsup: I can't wait to throw the NEW Bocsh DCSM on my SLUV stand with out those rails:thumbsup: :thumbup::clap: 

and Warner... your Kapex saw is nice and is truly a great saw..:thumbsup: just cant stand that price tag...:no: not for a CMS:no: nothing against you Darcy..

B.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It wouldn't fit through a door way easily with my bosch saw that I had on it.
> I just really don't care for tools with the stands like that.
> 
> They either have to lay down flat or stand them up and strap them to the wall in the trailer.


The Rigid has a separate base that attaches to the saw. The stand is in the right side of the trailer. You can set this up in less than a minute.....okay...two minutes:laughing:











Honest....Two Minutes......


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Tcleve....??*



tcleve4911 said:


> The Rigid has a separate base that attaches to the saw. The stand is in the right side of the trailer. You can set this up in less than a minute.....okay...two minutes:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yea ok - 2 min... but your actually being very overly generious with the clock- I bet it's more like 30 seconds.. I never timed it to be honest...... it happens so fast I don't have time to get the stop watch started:laughing::laughing:

seriously ...
How is the newer stand..... I have the older model and was thinking of updating... how do you like it... ? Going to put the NEW bosch on it when it hits the shelves:thumbup: .

B


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I had the older one that the saw bolted to.

I liked the quick clamps for that one but, I did not care for the leg supports on it vs. the old one.
That and the hydraulic ram wouldn't lift that big old bosch saw up, damn heavy saw.

The saw helper is what I really wanted but, too hard to find and the connections for the kapex are almost impossible to find as well.


----------

